# Skipooterky's Magic Lamp



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky's Magic Lamp

​*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

How cute! I wonder what they are wishing for. Maybe some snickers bars?


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Can I have one of the three wishes??  Plz? I think this picture is one of the best you've ever made, Deb! Maybe because I remember one of my favourite farytales!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great picture, I love the genie that came out of the lamp.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooterky*

Our loved ones are always with us in the depths of the heart, 
:hug::hug: Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nuxi said:



How cute! I wonder what they are wishing for. Maybe some snickers bars?

Click to expand...

Thanks, Gaby I doubt the boys are wishing for snickers bars -- something tells me they had their fill of them over the past months. 



despoinaki said:



Can I have one of the three wishes??  Plz? I think this picture is one of the best you've ever made, Deb! Maybe because I remember one of my favourite farytales! 

Click to expand...

Of course you may have a wish, Despina! :hug: And, thanks for the lovely compliment.



Cody said:



Great picture, I love the genie that came out of the lamp.

Click to expand...

 Thank you! 



Jo Ann said:



Our loved ones are always with us in the depths of the heart, 
:hug::hug: Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 Yes, indeed they are, Jo Ann :hug:*


----------



## violetskyblue (Jun 6, 2015)

This is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, Ally *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's really sweet, Skipooterky wished to see their brother. 

I wonder how the boys got Aladdin's magical lamp. Iago better not show up, he is trouble!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awww.....no doubt that the boys wish would be to have their buddy back...:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This is great and I love it...

but I also shed a little tear  It's very sweet to see Sunny back 

Cute how the boys want to see their brother Sunny the Genie  Maybe he can grant them a few wishes: 

Sparky: Hey Sunny--remember those millets? Can I have, like, 29384? 
Scooter: I'm confused--do we each get three wishes or since there's three of us each of us only get one? :S
Scooter: Everyone hold on, let's regroup. We have to have a plan A and a plan B!

:laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



That's really sweet, Skipooterky wished to see their brother. 

I wonder how the boys got Aladdin's magical lamp. Iago better not show up, he is trouble!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana :hug:



Jonah said:



Awww.....no doubt that the boys wish would be to have their buddy back...:hug:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, my friend. 



StarlingWings said:



This is great and I love it...

but I also shed a little tear  It's very sweet to see Sunny back 

Cute how the boys want to see their brother Sunny the Genie  Maybe he can grant them a few wishes:

Sparky: Hey Sunny--remember those millets? Can I have, like, 29384? 
Scooter: I'm confused--do we each get three wishes or since there's three of us each of us only get one? :S
Scooter: Everyone hold on, let's regroup. We have to have a plan A and a plan B!

:laugh:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star!
I'm surprised Skipper didn't have anything to say in that conversation about wishes. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Thanks, Star!
> I'm surprised Skipper didn't have anything to say in that conversation about wishes. *


I think he wanted to make sure everything was organized and under control first


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb this is so cute... Next time you can do a genie coming out of a bottle and he will grant Skipper and his gang a magic wish...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*That little genie is the Dearest thing! Of Course their wish would be to have little Sunny back (and His wish would have been to have Shelby!)*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_I Dream of Jeanie Theme_ 



 

Another enchanting Faerybee Fantasy image with exquisite details like shadows cast from the boys and so happy to see Sunny paying us a visit via his golden transport from Cloud City!:hug::clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Deb this is so cute... Next time you can do a genie coming out of a bottle and he will grant Skipper and his gang a magic wish...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn 



SPBudgie said:



That little genie is the Dearest thing! Of Course their wish would be to have little Sunny back (and His wish would have been to have Shelby!)

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie and you are absolutely correct. :hug:



Jedikeet said:



I Dream of Jeanie Theme 



 

Another enchanting Faerybee Fantasy image with exquisite details like shadows cast from the boys and so happy to see Sunny paying us a visit via his golden transport from Cloud City!:hug::clap:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Nick.
I'm glad you liked the details and the boys thought it was great to have Sunny back for awhile. *


----------

